# Spay Incontinence advice needed



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 20 month old female who was spayed 4 months ago, after she had her first season and then a lengthy phantom pregnancy. The vet advised me to spay her because she had a Vizsla herself and said her dog had also had hormonal problems which had been sorted after spaying. Unfortunately my dog has recently been diagnosed with spay incontinence, which basically means when she is laying asleep she can wake up in a wet puddle, she doesn't deliberately wee in the house, it just leaks out of her whilst she asleep. As you can imagine this is a major problem because Bella is a typical Vizsla, she is a lap dog who likes to lay on the sofa, the kids beds etc. So we got some tablets from the vets, Incurin (which I understand is like a hormone replacement) 1mg two tablets a day. This works for her, but we tried to reduce the dose to one tablet a day, and the wetting started again. Now the vet has explained she will be on medication for the rest of her life, or she can have an operation, I don't yet know much about the operation and I wondered if anyone on here had any experience of such an operation? The tablet situation is bothering me, I don't like that she is on hormones indefinitely, plus they cost £34.00 a month! I'm going to check if my insurance will cover the cost of the medication, or operation. 
As you can imagine I am devasted at what has happened, and feel like we have spoiled a perectly good dog. I mean she is a fantastic dog in every way, but as you imagine a dog that is incontinent before the age of two is an upsetting prospect. I would never ever get a dog spayed ever again, and I would advice anyone else not to either. 
Has anyone had a similar experience or have any advice? If so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Bellababy -- So sorry your dog (and family) are having to deal with this problem. I can't speak to this issue in a breed-specific way, as I did not experience the spay incontinence with my previous Vizsla (mix). She had been spayed when I adopted her out of the dog pound, but never had this problem. 

However, back in the early 1990's I did have a female Bluetick Coonhound who developed spay incontinence. I'm posting this to offer you a little hope. My girl, Elly Mae, was also put on a daily dose of hormones. She was given the pills for a few months (maybe three or four). On my own, without the advice of the Vet, I gradually lowered her dose until it was down to nothing. The problem was gone! 

Therefore, I think you should give it some time before you even consider surgery! Back when Elly Mae was experiencing this problem, surgery was not even offered as a solution. Maybe it will take longer than three or four months. Maybe it will take six months or so. But I would hang in there and give this approach a try. Take some time in dealing with it and you might be surprised with a happy outcome. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you mswhipple that does give me hope. Bella has only been on tablets for about two months, so maybe it is early days. I am also trying homeothapy for her, so maybe when I reduce her dose that will support her. At the moment the vets are advising me to reduce her dose to one and a half tablets, starting this week, so I will see how this goes. Its all about getting the dosage right because we reduced to one tablet a few weeks ago and she started leaking again. 
Thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a very sad situation what u have.I do not have any similar experiance,but I've just booked the appointment on my vet to spayed my 20 month old vizsla.
The case than I made this decision is she never had a season,and I am worried she gonna develop any larger problem.
But I'm not pretty sure now!!))


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

I have heard good reports from using Parsley. You have to use quite a lot I seem to remember - around 3 tablespoons a day I think. But it's cheap & easy to grow & helps w/ breath too. I am sure if you google for it you will find more details.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you very much I will try that. I will google it, maybe you can get it in powder or capsule form. At this moment I will try anything. I have heard corn silk is supposed to be good, but I am not sure where to purchase it, or in what form, because when you google it lots of different forms of it show up.
Thanks


----------

